# When is a puppy not a puppy anymore?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wondering....when are our puppies not considered puppies anymore?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I always figured they were considered adults at a year, but that was just what my parents seemed to think, so I'm no authority.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When they stop answering to "Puppy! Puppy! Puppy!" 

And start answering to "#%& it Dog!"


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lilie said:


> When they stop answering to "Puppy! Puppy! Puppy!"
> 
> And start answering to "#%& it Dog!"


:silly: Wow.....Stella grew up fast. lol


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya is almost 12 and I still call her my puppy. :wub:

But my answer would be about 2. I think once they hit maturity is when I personally stop considering them a "puppy"


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i keep looking for my dogs to finish growing up and it isn't happening yet. Banshee is 5 this year and he's hoppin around like a rabbit. We just recently nicnamed him Bunny. Sasha is 4 this month and she's still wrestling like she were a 9mo old. Hugo's my youngest at 2yrs old and you'd think they were all the same age. lol 

they stop being puppies when they're bones don't cooperate anymore. lol 

dw~


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Honestly I think a year old dog is still a pup. They still are learning about the world they are just teenagers. At 2 years they are like 20year old adults. Some 20year olds are more grown up then others. For me 2 years is adult.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I vote for 2 years. But I just took a 2yo lab in for her OFA and given her behavior have decided that labs are puppies until 3 (which may revise upward again next year)


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella will be 15 months on the 22nd of April and I still think of her as a puppy. She is still learning even though she has stopped growing.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I've posted this question before and heard up to 3 years for some dogs can still be puppies and puppyish  Mac turned 2 in Jan and still is very much a puppy.


----------

